# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  PFK Articles: Frequently asked questions on mbuna?

## AquaticQuotient.com

Jeremy Gay answers some of the most common questions on these incredibly popular African cichlids?

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Articles RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

